# Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3



## Freakless08 (1. November 2011)

*Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Laut einem Interview mit DICE General Manager Karl-Magnus Troedsson im Magazin PSM3 soll am Ende der PC nicht (mehr) die Leadplattform für Battlefield 3 gewesen sein.
Zwar wurde am Anfang der Entwicklung entschieden das der PC die Leadplattform sei, jedoch wurde mitten in der Entwicklung auf die Konsolen umgeschwenkt. 



			
				PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass DICE mitten in der Produktion die Battlefield 3-Lead Platform gewechselt hätte, vom PC auf die beiden HD-Konsolen, um alle Versionen rechtzeitig fertigstellen zu können. DICE' Anspruch dabei sei es gewesen, aus jedem System das absolute Optimum herauszuholen. Überraschend ist das deshalb, weil Executive Producer Patrick Bach vor nur wenigen Monaten noch genau das Gegenteil behauptet hatte.



Battlefield 3: Konsolen waren in der Entwicklungs-Endphase Lead Platform


----------



## spionkaese (1. November 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einem Interview mit DICE General Manager Karl-Magnus Troedsson im Magazin PSM3 soll am Ende der PC nicht (mehr) die Leadplattform für Battlefield 3 gewesen sein.
> Zwar wurde am Anfang der Entwicklung entschieden das Battlefield 3 die Leadplattform sei, jedoch wurde mitten in der Entwicklung auf die Konsolen umgeschwenkt.
> 
> Battlefield 3: Konsolen waren in der Entwicklungs-Endphase Lead Platform



Tja, verkackt. Ist halt schlecht wenn sowas im nachhinein bekannt wird.


----------



## Infin1ty (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war am Ende Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Wen wundert das. Ich habe immer jeden belächelt der was anderes behauptet hat, und siehe da ich habe Recht.

Nichts da mit Activision-ist-böse-und-Dice-und-Ea-sind-die-guten.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Zwar wurde am Anfang der Entwicklung entschieden *das Battlefield 3 die Leadplattform sei*


 Ich glaube statt Battlefield 3 sollte dort der PC stehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Ich glaube statt Battlefield 3 sollte dort der PC stehen.


Jaaa...  Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. November 2011)

Nicht wirklich überraschend.

Wenn ich bedenke wie viele PCler Dice fast schon zu "Heiligen" hochstilisiert hatten...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Tja, Konsolen regieren eben auch heute noch die Spieleindustrie und in Zukunft vermutlich immer mehr. Durch die vergleichsweise langsame Hardware bedürfen sie immer mehr Optimierungen und dementsprechend kann es sich kein Entwickler erlauben, auf diese erst später halbherzig zu portieren.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Da sieh mal einer guck - ich wusste es.  DICE ist somit nur ein wenig besser als Crytek - die uns das selbe aufgetischt haben. Ich würde gerne sehen, wie gut das Spiel aussehen würde, wenn der PC am Ende WIRKLICH die Lead-Plattform gewesen wäre.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Spielt bei dieser Grafik für mich keine Rolle von daher ist mir die Leadplattform ziemlich Wurst 
Diverse Patches sind ja auch schon in Bearbeitung oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Überrascht doch niemanden, oder?
Merkt man doch daran, dass man erst mal auf "Enter" drücken muss, bevor man ins Menü kommt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Dafuer ist das Gameplay nicht so Konsolig wie in C2 und die Grafik uebertrifft aktuell alles. Ich habe ja nichts gegen Konsolenports, aber die muessen nun mal fuer den PC vernuenftig geschrieben sein. (nicht eins zu eins durch den Compiler jagen). Naja, und abgesehen von den Bugs ist BF3 doch ein gelungenes PC Spiel...


----------



## Superwip (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Nach der Klassischen Definition einer "Leadplattform" (für die Leadplattform wird das Programm grundsätzlich entwickelt, auf die anderen wird es nachträglich portiert) ist es fast unmöglich und auch kaum je sinnvoll die Leadplattform in einer späteren Entwicklungsphase noch zu ändern; bei Battlefield III war das offensichtlich nicht der Fall

Wäre die PC Version von BF3 ein _Konsolenport_ gäbe es am PC sicherlich z.B. keine Gameplayvorteile in Form größerer Level; außerdem sollte BF3 bekanntlich lange Zeit sogar PC exklusiv werden- es wurde also in der Anfangsphase _nur_ für den PC entwickelt- und es gibt keine Hinweise darauf, dass die Entwicklung z.B. mit der Xbox 360 als Grundlage mittendrin neu begonnen worden wäre

Die Leadplattform von BF3 ist also definitiv der PC; ausschließen würde ich lediglich nicht, dass in den letzten Monaten der Entwicklung mehr Wert auf die Konsolenversionen gelegt wurde bzw. darauf diese so weit wie möglich aufzupolieren, das hat aber wenig bis nichts mit der Leadplattform zu tun, da es sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt sowieso zu sehr großen Teilen lediglich jeweils um plattformspezifischen Feinschliff gehandelt haben kann und um nichts, von dem auch die anderen Plattformen profitiert haben


Trotzdem ist diese Feststellung natürlich traurig


----------



## Julianus2008 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Nun, so wie das Spiel aussieht, ist es für mich egal, welche Plattform die Leadplattform war, BF3 ist ein Spiel, das die meisten PCs voll ausnutzt und endlich mal wieder für den PC optimiert wurde, der Rest ist nebensächlich (für mich).


----------



## Mindfuck (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

das heist nix anderes wie: Für den Pc wars fast fertig und dann hat man einfach mehr fokus auf die Konsolen gelegt.... warum das ne Meldung wert ist steht auf einem anderen Stern.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (1. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

hätten die das vorher gesagt, wären die verkaufszahlen für die pc-version etwas niedriger ausgefallen


----------



## thedetonator (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass der PC die lead-plattform ist und bleibt, und nur in der Endphase versucht wurde, die Konsolenfassungen ähnlich gut hinzubekommen, was aber definitiv nicht gelungen ist!

PC rockt!


----------



## lukas93h (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Wen juckt's eigentlich welche Platform in welcher Phase die Lead-Platform war? Hauptsache das fertige Produkt überzeugt.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Das ist mir eigentlich gleichgültig. Solange ein Spiel gut umgesetzt wird, die Steuerung nicht zusehr leidet und ein akzeptablen Grafik hat. Indem Fall hab ich mir das Spiel für PC nicht gekauft, weil Origin der Grund war.


----------



## AMD (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

BF3 kann von mir aus gerne eine Konsole als Leadplattform gehabt haben, solange das Endergebnis stimmt (und das tut es) ist doch alles okay


----------



## Kasjopaja (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Letztendlich wurden zum Schluss die Ressourcen der Entwicklung mehr auf die Konsolen fokussiert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Lead war nach wie vor der PC. Wenn die gewechselt hätten, würden wir heute nicht zocken können.


----------



## Datachild (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

"Konsole waren" !!! Nicht "Konsole war" !!!!


----------



## ChaoZ (2. November 2011)

DICE hat damit nichts zu tun. Wenn's nach denen gehen würde, hätten sie ein nahezu perfektes Spiel erschaffen. EA sitzt ihnen da im Nacken..


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Diese News/Tatsache ändert praktisch wenig bis nichts. Wie ich schon vor dieser Nachricht geschrieben habe: BF 3 ist ein Multiplattformtitel mit Lead-Plattform PC (wie wir nun wissen nur teilweise), aber die Betonung liegt auf Multiplattformtitel. Das führt technisch zwangsweise zu Einschränkungen, sei der PC nun die volle Lead-Plattform oder nicht.

_



			Das seh ich anders. Erstens ist das ne Engine die auch auf  Uralt-Hardware zugeschnitten ist. Schonmal die ganz falsche Richtung  wenn man das Potenzial aktueller PC's voll ausnutzen will. Zweitens sind  wir PC'ler nur noch exklusive Games mit vergleichsweise geringen  Produktionskosten, Konsolen-Ports und sonstige Multiplattformtitel  gewöhnt und haben keine Ahnung wie ein exklusiver AAA-Titel der das  Potenzial aktueller PC's voll ausschöpft aussehen würde. Dass das 4  Jahre alte Crysis aufm PC-Sektor immernoch eine Grafik-Referenz ist  sollte zu denken geben. Und drittens seht ihr in dem Trailer was sie mit  der uralten Konsolen-Hardware darstellen können. Im PC-Trailer seht ihr  im Vergleich nur den üblichen Satz der Multiplattformgames spendiert  wird: Höher aufgelöste Texturen, man kann ne höhere Bildschirmauflösung  fahren, AA, AF, bessere Explosionen, bessere Schatten evtl noch das eine  oder andere Feature wie Tesselation oder HBAO.

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, BF 3 sieht gut aus und mir reicht es  und ich bin auch weit davon entfernt mich über das Spiel oder DICE zu  beschweren. Aber der Trailer zeigt mir wieder einmal, dass das  Verhältnis zwischen Hardwareleistung und Optik auf der Konsole viel,  viel besser ist. Auf Konsole übertreffen sich Crytek (Crysis 2) und DICE  (BF 3), Epic (GoW 3) selber und vollbringen in Anbetracht der  Uralt-Hardware fast schon Wunder. Auf dem PC sehe ich diese  Beinahe-Wunder nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...tform-fuer-battlefield-3-a-5.html#post3442867


_




			PC exklusive AAA-Titel gibts seit Crysis 1 nicht mehr. Heute gibts nur  noch exklusive PC-Titel mit vergleichsweise geringem Budget, da kann man  keine revolutionäre Grafik erwarten. Aber ARMA 3 sieht imo  trotz geringem Budget und riesiger offener Spielwelt besser aus als  jedes Multiplattformspiel. Metro Last Light, The Witcher 2, *Battlefield  3*, Risen 2 usw sind alles Multiplattformspiele, d.h. die werden bzw  wurden alle auf Hardware von 2005 konvertiert selbst wenn der PC die  Lead-Plattform ist. Auch bei diesen Multiplattformtiteln wird bzw wurde  bei der Entwicklung extrem Rücksicht auf die alten Konsolen genommen,  weswegen der Möglichkeit auf revolutionäre Grafik auch hier wieder das  Genick gebrochen wird
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...einer-der-groessten-fehler-5.html#post3354584



Das ganze ändert aber nichts an Fakten: Die Konsolen sind was Grafik, Mapdesign und Spielerzahl betrifft im Vergleich mit der PC-Version sehr beschnitten.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Wundert mich NULL ! 

Das Gameplay der SP-Kampagner ist so extrem Konsolig geworden wie in keinem anderen Spiel !

Soooo viele Skriptsequenzen und Quick-Time-Events - einfach ekelhaft ! 

Man wird die hälfte der Kampagne seiner spielerischen Freiheiten völlig beraubt - nein danke !!!

Wenn man das Gameplay der BF3-SP-Kampagne für sich betrachtet, dann tritt Crysis diesem lachhaften CoD-Abklatsch ganz kräftig in den Ar... *und vernichtet es anschließend mit einem einzigen "maximum strength"-Faustschlag !*

So ein überbewerteter Schrott, der nichts weiter ist als ein Grafikblender


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

*Nightlight*

Das mag sogar zutreffen. Allerdings zählt bei BF der MP und nicht der SP. Im MP tritt BF3 jedem anderem MP-Shooter kräftig in den Arsch.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Sehe ich ein, mir ist klar, das BF anders als Crysis oder CoD als MP-Spiel gedacht ist, aber da nun mal eine - ich nenne es mal "vollwertige" (welch Ironie !) -  SP-Kampagne mit eingebaut wurde und die auch noch als ganz toll und was-weiß-ich-noch-alles angepreisen wurde, erlaube ich mir einfach mal, den SP unabhängig vom MP zu bewerten.

Ich spiel nun mal gene auch immer die SP-Kampagnen, da ich kein MP-Junkie bin und darauf sogar verzichten kann.



> Ihr seit echt lächerlich....


...zumindest weiß ich, daß "seid" mit *D* geschrieben wird !


----------



## Baer.nap (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> DICE hat damit nichts zu tun. Wenn's nach denen gehen würde, hätten sie ein nahezu perfektes Spiel erschaffen. EA sitzt ihnen da im Nacken..



Es gibt schon anhänger  es gibt kein "perfektes spiel" und nein auch blizzard schaft sowas nicht....


----------



## hfb (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war am Ende Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Nichts da mit Activision-ist-böse-und-Dice-und-Ea-sind-die-guten.


 
Niemals, nie, gar nicht hat irgendwer behauptet, dass EA zu den Guten gehören würde...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Merkt man doch daran, dass man erst mal auf "Enter" drücken muss, bevor man ins Menü kommt.


 
Die Unsitte habe ich schon bei den Konsolen nie verstanden, und jetzt schwappt das wirklich immer mehr auf den PC über.
Wenigstens haben sie es noch rechtzeitig umgetextet von "Press Start To Play"...

Jetzt ernsthaft, kann mir einer erklären, wofür so ein vorgeschalteter Bildschirm gut ist? 
Meine Willenserklärung habe ich doch schon mit dem Starten des Spiels abgegeben, oder wollen die Entwickler mir die Möglichkeit geben, es mir noch mal anders zu überlegen? Nö, dafür fehlt ja dann der Exit-Button.
Ich komm nicht drauf, helft mir.


----------



## Trefoil80 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Solange ein sehr gutes und auf dem PC bombig aussehendes Game herauskommt, ist mir total Wumpe, was als "offizielle Leadplattform" gilt.

Fakt: BF3 sieht exzellent aus und macht extrem viel Spass am PC. Minimale Grafikeinstellungen am PC=Optik an den Konsolen


----------



## PixelSign (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

ob console oder nicht stört mich eher wenig weil ich mal denke das hier fast jeder mit der grafik und dem direkten gameplay zufrieden ist. was etwas nervt und durchaus den consolen geschuldet sein könnte, ist das rückstoßfreie abenteuer dauerfeuer (neben dem rpg-kiddy gelame  )


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Wundert mich NULL !
> 
> Das Gameplay der SP-Kampagner ist so extrem Konsolig geworden wie in keinem anderen Spiel !
> 
> ...


 
Wie kann man BF3 anhand der Kampagne beurteilen? Der SP-Part ist ein kleiner Teil eines Battlefields. Im MP ist es alles andere als ein "Schrott" und dürfte so schnell auch nicht getoppt werden. Grafikblender, das ich nicht lache.


Wenn man BF3 als Multiplattformtitel betrachtet, ist es erstaunlich was bei der PC-Version raus kam. Da könnten sich andere Entwickler mal ne große Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## hawk910 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ähem....wo ist das Problem? Das Ergebnis ist doch in Ordnung, die Diskussion verstehe ich nicht. Ich hab zwar bisher nur wenige Runden gespielt...aber endlich gibts einen brauchbaren BF2-Nachfolger. Einzig die Solo-Kampagne hätten sie sich sparen können. Ab und zu zwar ganz nett gemacht, aber diesen abartig widerlichen KOT-Beigeschmack hat es in jedem Fall. Eine Möglichkeit mal ein Spiel/Server mit Bots zu starten, um die Maps mal "in Ruhe" ansehen zu können und die Fahrzeuge auszuprobieren, das hätte mir besser gefallen. Somit ist BF2 irgendwie immer noch besser für MP-Spiele gerüstet. Aber ok, es spielt sich spaßig...nur wunder ich mich über die Grafik ein wenig. Evtl. zu viel Licheffekte? Ok, in der Wüste blendet es halt, egal wo man hinschaut, aber das ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftigt.

Ob man nu zum Schluss mehr auf der Konsole herumgebastelt hat oder nicht, das ist mir eigentlich völlig egal.


----------



## labecula (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Letztlich egal. Wichtig ist was hinten rauskommt. Solange man grafisch uns spielerisch nichts von der Konsole mitbekommt ist das ja ok. Und das ist bei BF3 der Fall. Anderen Titeln merkst Du allerdings die rotzige Konsole an...


----------



## patricknrw (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ich finde die Menschen verblöden (sorry für diesen Ausdruck) bzw. sind einfach nicht mehr so auf Qualität fokussiert.
Das ist wie DVB-T und SAT HD+
viele sagen ich sehe keine unterschied, ich könnte mir diesen DVB-T Mist nie reinziehen.
Genau wie Games auf Konsolen, ka was da für eine Auflösung gespielt wird aber bestimmt nie die Native TV Auflösung.
Ich sehe diesen unterscheid und auch die 30 FPS bei Konsolen.
Nur leider sind viele Gamer nicht dieser Meinung und nicht so wählerisch.
Und wie kann man eine Shooter mit nem Gamepad Spielen??? Hier im Forum war ein lustiger Kommentar "Shooter spielen mit dem Gamepad ist doch behindert".
passt nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich habe sofort gemerkt bei dem Spiel das da was nicht stimmt, irgendwie spielt es sich stark Konsolig  zumindest im Singleplayer.
Leider wird dies bei vielen kommenden Games passieren, das die Konsole Lead wird. Es gibt davon zu viele 
Ich investiere ca. 1200€ Jährlich in PC Hardware (2 PCs) um am laufenden zu sein, dies macht bestimmt nicht jeder, was verständlich ist, eine Konsole läuft, die Spiele sehen zwar alle fast immer gleich aus aufgrund der mangelnden Hardware, aber das juckt die Spieler nicht.....

Dice Eigentor!


----------



## Rakyr (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ich finde BF3 ist für ein Multiplattformspiel erstaunlich gut geworden. Was bber bleibt ist der fahle Nachgeschmack schon wieder von EA verarscht worden zu sein, unabhängig vom Ergebnis.

Und was totaler Mist ist im Singleplayer, sind die Checkpoints. Und man hat nur 1 Speicherdatei.

Außerdem ist das Design der Server-Client Kommunikation für PC angeblich doch auch absoluter Müll.


----------



## alm0st (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Und jetzt? Das Ergebniss zählt und BF3 macht einfach von vorne bis hinten durchgehend Bock. Zuerst sind alle aus dem Häuschen was fürn feines Game das ist und jetzt wird wieder auf ganz hohem Niveau gemeckert


----------



## Pimp-OINK (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Das erklärt das die Grafik doch nicht so gut ist wie sie hätte sein können.

Von Tesselation hab ich auch nix gesehen.....ist wohl wenn, nur minimal vorhanden.


Und dies erklärt auch den Start Bildschirm  " Drücke Enter "  wo ich schon die Augenbraue gelupft habe!



DICE = Cheater


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Vielleicht wird in ein paar Wochen verkündet, das der PC am Anfang in Vordergrund stand, die PS3 am Ende, und die XBox360 in der Mitte. Dann hätte man marketingtechnisch alles abgedeckt.^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Die Konsole ist halt das schwächere Medium.
Sie wollen eben ganz sicher sein dass BF3 auf der Konsole ohne Probs lauft.


----------



## Swissjustme (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Der Multiplayer auf dem PC ist auch echt ne einzige Farce. Zu Tode verkonsolisiert (Rush ist der Hauptmodus, der Conquest ist komplett versaut). 
Im Grunde ist BF3 nix Anderes als ein Bad-Company-Spiel. 

Nicht gekauft. BC2 war mein letztes Dice-Spiel!


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Rush Hauptmodus? Seit wann dass denn? Ich sehe hauptsächlich Conquest Server.
Die Kampagne war zwar etwas CoD ähnlich, aber mir hats gefallen.
Und an den Multiplayer kommt kein andere Spiel ran, der ist richtig awesome geworden


----------



## Cyberian (2. November 2011)

Swissjustme schrieb:
			
		

> Der Multiplayer auf dem PC ist auch echt ne einzige Farce. Zu Tode verkonsolisiert (Rush ist der Hauptmodus, der Conquest ist komplett versaut).
> Im Grunde ist BF3 nix Anderes als ein Bad-Company-Spiel.
> 
> Nicht gekauft. BC2 war mein letztes Dice-Spiel!



Sorry aber wie willst Du das alles beurteilen wenn Du es nicht gekauft hast... Ich spiele so gut wie nie Rush und bin der Meinung Conquest ist spaßig wie eh und je. Deathmatch habe ich auch noch nicht getestet aber man merkt richtig wie die Conquestrunden immer koordinierter werden über die Zeit dadurch das die Leute die Karten kennenlernen.


----------



## flasha (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ob da nun 'ne Konsole die Leadplattform war ist im Endeffekt wurscht. Dafür ist das Spiel optisch und Soundtechnisch ein Leckerbissen. If it's in the Game, it's in the Game.

Was mich aber besonders stört ist die Tatsache, das DICE es nicht hinbekommt dieses dubiose "obwohl man um eine Ecke gesprungen ist, aber trotzdem stirbt" Phänomen in den Griff zu bekommen. Selbst bei anderen Spielen (ob nun qualitativ schlecht oder gut) kriegt man sowas hin.


----------



## d00mfreak (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Wen kackt es denn, welche Plattform wann die "Leadplattform" war?

Die Leadplattform kann meinetwegen gerne ein 1989er Gameboy sein, mir geht es schlicht darum, dass mein System, der PC, ordentlich unterstützt und ausgereizt wird, sei es im Bereich Steuerung als auch technisch. Und ich glaube, BF3 kann man da kaum was vorwerfen.

Insofern: Skandal komm raus, du bist umzingelt.... Nur weil die Konsolen auch ein bisschen Liebe bekommen haben?


----------



## Swissjustme (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



zøtac schrieb:


> Rush Hauptmodus? Seit wann dass denn? Ich sehe hauptsächlich Conquest Server.
> Die Kampagne war zwar etwas CoD ähnlich, aber mir hats gefallen.
> Und an den Multiplayer kommt kein andere Spiel ran, der ist richtig awesome geworden


 Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der Rush der beliebteste Modus ist sondern der wichtigste Modus. Die ganzen Karten und das gesamte Squadsystem basieren auschliesslich auf Rush oder wie erklärst du dir das miserable Kartendesign. 
Die typischen Battlefield-Karten (1942, BF2, BF2142) fehlen hier komplett. Es werden jeweils fünf Flaggen linear auf einem kleinen Sektor verteilt. Das Spiel ist auf schnelle Action getrimmt. Von Taktik und Teamplay kann nicht mehr die Rede sein, besonders bei diesem kastrierten Squadsystem. Die ganzen Fahrzeuge (v.A. Truppentransporter und die Luftwaffe) spielen nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die Abstände zwischen den Flaggen lachhaft klein sind und die Fahrzeuge kaum noch was aushalten. Das Augenmerk hier liegt wie gesagt auf schnelle Infanterie-Kämpfen, so wie es die CoD bzw. Konsolenspieler am Liebsten haben. Die Flaggen werden alle paar Minuten vom Gegner eingenommen, da bleibt kaum Zeit, um sich neu zu ordnen. 
Ich will natürlich nicht jede Conquest-Map verteufeln. Caspian ist ganz ordentlich, aber von der Grösse her ist sie eher mickrig im Vergleich zu den echten Battlefield-Karten. Generell sind die etwas besseren Conquest-Karten viel zu klein für 64-Spieler. Es handelt sich hierbei eben doch nur um 32P-Karten, die marginal für den 64P-Modus angepasst wurden. Für die Konsoleros sind die Karten perfekt.
Trotzdem wird auf der Konsole häufiger Rush-Modus gespielt und deswegen hat Dice dort am Meisten Zeit invesitert. Darunter leidet wie erklärt der ganze Conquest-Modus und darunter leidet auch die Langzeitmotivation.
Die dämlichen Unlocks für die einzelnen Waffen sind doch der Grund dafür, überhaupt weiterzuzocken.

Grafik? Who Cares? Ist eben doch nur ein Konsolenport wie Dice es nun zugegeben hat und dafür blättert man keine 200-300 Euro für ne neue Graka


----------



## Alex555 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Es ist klar, dass PC Versionen ne andere Grafikengine haben als die Konsolenversionen. 
Fängt schon mal mit DX10 an, dass die PS3, die auf eine 7800GTX setzt, gar kein DX10 unterstützt


----------



## Spinal (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Naja, was heißt den "Endphase"? Zumal ich im englischen nix von Endphase lese. Vielleicht war die PC Version ja deutlich weiter fortgeschritten und man hat sich dann auf die Konsolen fokussiert um eben einen zeitgleichen Release zu ermöglichen.
Fakt ist doch, dass BF3 technisch sehr gelungen ist, auf vielen verschiedenen Hardware Komponenten super skaliert und sehr gut aussieht (vor allem deutlich besser als auf den Konsolen). Da kann ich den riesen Unmut über diese Äusserung nicht verstehen.

Ich finde auch nicht, dass das Spiel "verkonsolisiert" ist. Gerade Bad Company Spieler sollten in meinen Augen super mit dem Spiel zurecht kommen, für BF2 Veteranen ist es möglicherweise da schon anders.

bye
Spinal


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der Rush der beliebteste Modus ist sondern der wichtigste Modus. Die ganzen Karten und das gesamte Squadsystem basieren auschliesslich auf Rush oder wie erklärst du dir das miserable Kartendesign.
> Die typischen Battlefield-Karten (1942, BF2, BF2142) fehlen hier komplett. Es werden jeweils fünf Flaggen linear auf einem kleinen Sektor verteilt. Das Spiel ist auf schnelle Action getrimmt. Von Taktik und Teamplay kann nicht mehr die Rede sein, besonders bei diesem kastrierten Squadsystem. Die ganzen Fahrzeuge (v.A. Truppentransporter und die Luftwaffe) spielen nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die Abstände zwischen den Flaggen lachhaft klein sind und die Fahrzeuge kaum noch was aushalten. Das Augenmerk hier liegt wie gesagt auf schnelle Infanterie-Kämpfen, so wie es die CoD bzw. Konsolenspieler am Liebsten haben. Die Flaggen werden alle paar Minuten vom Gegner eingenommen, da bleibt kaum Zeit, um sich neu zu ordnen.
> Ich will natürlich nicht jede Conquest-Map verteufeln. Caspian ist ganz ordentlich, aber von der Grösse her ist sie eher mickrig im Vergleich zu den echten Battlefield-Karten. Generell sind die etwas besseren Conquest-Karten viel zu klein für 64-Spieler. Es handelt sich hierbei eben doch nur um 32P-Karten, die marginal für den 64P-Modus angepasst wurden. Für die Konsoleros sind die Karten perfekt.
> Trotzdem wird auf der Konsole häufiger Rush-Modus gespielt und deswegen hat Dice dort am Meisten Zeit invesitert. Darunter leidet wie erklärt der ganze Conquest-Modus und darunter leidet auch die Langzeitmotivation.
> ...



Es hat im Spiel durchaus grössere Maps als Caspian border, aber eben du hasts halt noch nie gespielt am PC und Back to Karkand kommt auch noch  Der Vergleich mit COD is auch fürn .... 
Du weiss auch nicht wo DICE am meisten Zeit investiert hat, das sind alles nur vermutungen.
Spiel mal bf3 am 1m+ TV auf Ultra und dann an einer Konsole, dann kannst du von mir aus wieder über die Grafik schreiben/lästern


----------



## Swissjustme (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Nur weils ichs nicht besitze, heissts nicht dass ichs nicht gespielt habe. 
Caspian hab ich aber am meisten gezockt, da sie auch in der Beta erhältlich war.
Und ich hab übrigens nix Negatives über die Grafik geschrieben, daher versteh ich deinen letzten Satz nicht. Ich bezog mich explizit auf das Gameplay, welches ein Spiel hauptsächlich ausmacht, und genau dieses wurde verschandelt.


----------



## Dark Messiah (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

wichtig ist doch, dass den großteil der zeit der PC die leadplattform war und das ist schon mal mehr als bei den meissten anderen herstellern


----------



## SaPass (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



AMD schrieb:


> BF3 kann von mir aus gerne eine Konsole als Leadplattform gehabt haben, solange das Endergebnis stimmt (und das tut es) ist doch alles okay


 Bin ich dann der einzige hier, der die Maussteuerung bescheuert findet? Mouse-Sense im Menü einstellen? Das wurde doch 1:1 von der Konsole übernommen. Und die Hitboxen sind auch alles andere als gut ("Es schaut ein halber Kopf aus der Deckung - lass mich mal ein ganzes Magazin reinpumpen. Treffen tue ich meinen Gegner aber nicht.")
Edit: Ich mache mal weiter: Die Maps sind größtenteils einfach zu klein. Operation Metro mit 64 Spielern, Conquest? Derjenige, der eher bei B (Mitte) ist, gewinnt. Damavand Peak mit 64 Spielern - kannst du auch vergessen. Ein Engpass in der Mitte soll wohl für Action sorgen...
Da freue ich mich schon richtig auf Back to Karkand. Endlich anständige Maps.
Außerdem ist das Unlock - System nicht gerade einsteigerfreundlich. Man benötigt 10 Kills mit einer Waffe für ein halbwegs passables Visier. Sobald du die hast, ist die Runde zu Ende, die Seiten werden gewechselt. Und mit der Einsteigerwaffe der Gegenseite hast du dann wieder keine Unlocks.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

*Swissjustme* 

1. Die Karten in BF 3 sind anders designt als in BF2, weil BF 3 2  Hauptspielmodis mehr hat (Rush und Team-Deathmatch) und alle Karten in  jedem Modus spielbar sein müssen. Logisch dass es da Kompromisse gibt  oder? 

2. Auch bei BF 2 wurde auf grösseren Karten das beste Spielergebnis mit  40 - 45 Spielern erzielt. Da hat sich eigentlich nicht geändert.  Ausserdem kommen mit einem DLC noch mindestens 4 Karten aus BF 2.

3. Die grösseren Karten sind in der Konsolenversion kleiner. 

4. In der News steht nicht: BF 3 ist ein Konsolenport.


*Alex555* 

Auf allen Plattformen kommt die Frostbite Engine 2 zum Einsatz.


----------



## speedi3 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

erst wird gefeiert,das der pc lead war,da sowas ja enorm viel zur angeblichen quali eines spieles aussagt,
und kaum kommt so ein statement ans licht,ist es auf mal wurscht.

man,ich lach mich schlapp hier.... riecht teilweise wie in so vielen kommis nach gekränktem ego beim hassthema consolen 

kinners,kinners.....


----------



## Leandros (2. November 2011)

Ist doch auch Negativ. BF3 ist meiner Meinung nach ein Flop.


----------



## Spinal (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Und ich hab übrigens nix Negatives über die Grafik geschrieben, daher versteh ich deinen letzten Satz nicht. Ich bezog mich explizit auf das Gameplay, welches ein Spiel hauptsächlich ausmacht, und genau dieses wurde verschandelt.


 
Du sagtest zwar nicht direkt das die Grafik schlecht ist, aber das hier klingt nicht gerade nach einem Kompliment:



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Grafik? Who Cares? Ist eben doch nur ein Konsolenport wie Dice es nun  zugegeben hat und dafür blättert man keine 200-300 Euro für ne neue  Graka



Und wo soll das Dice denn "zugegeben" haben? Nur weil einer sagte, der PC war irgendwann nicht mehr Lead Plattform gewesen. Wie manche Leute Pipi in die Augen bekommen deswegen 

Im übrigen stimme ich auch generell überhaupt nicht mit deiner Meinung überein. Die Maps sind für meine Begriffe groß genug, die Fahrzeuge sind mächtig, man muss aber auf sie aufpassen. Und genau da kommt das Teamplay zum Zuge.
Was imho momentan einfach noch etwas schwierig ist, das die meißten Spieler noch "unerfahren" sind. Die Maps nicht gut kennen, die Fahrzeuge nicht gut kennen usw.
Dann gibt es doch tatsächlich schon Leute mit Level 35+ und die werfen die Balance komplett durcheinander. Aber ich denke das wird sich einpendeln.

Du besitzt das Spiel nicht, hast die Beta und vielleicht auch so mal ein bissel gespielt und bildest dir vielleicht eine falsche Meinung.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Alex555 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Split99999 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/70519-swissjustme.html
> Auf allen Plattformen kommt die Frostbite Engine 2 zum Einsatz.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, jedoch sind PC Details und PS3 Details nicht das selbe. 
Selbst wenn PC auf niedrig ist, BF3 braucht zwingend DX10. 
Dies unterstützt die PS3 jedoch nicht  . 
Dank dem Tipp, die NVIDIA Karten der 200er, 9000er und 8000er Reihe zum laufen zu bringen kann ich mich auch mal an BF3 heranwagen. 
Mal kucken wie ich gegen Stasi.exe vorgehe (vllt. mit Sandboxie)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



> Dank dem Tipp, die NVIDIA Karten der 200er, 9000er und 8000er Reihe zum laufen zu bringen kann ich mich auch mal an BF3 heranwagen.


hab ich das überlesen? erleuchte mich bitte. ich wurde ebenfalls von ganz üblen grafikfehlern überrascht und wollte an sich bis zur neuen graka warten. wenns nen fix gibt kann ich mich wenigstens dem singleplayer bis dahin widmen.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



SaPass schrieb:


> Bin ich dann der einzige hier, der die Maussteuerung bescheuert findet? Mouse-Sense im Menü einstellen? Das wurde doch 1:1 von der Konsole übernommen. Und die Hitboxen sind auch alles andere als gut ("Es schaut ein halber Kopf aus der Deckung - lass mich mal ein ganzes Magazin reinpumpen. Treffen tue ich meinen Gegner aber nicht.")
> Edit: Ich mache mal weiter: Die Maps sind größtenteils einfach zu klein. Operation Metro mit 64 Spielern, Conquest? Derjenige, der eher bei B (Mitte) ist, gewinnt. Damavand Peak mit 64 Spielern - kannst du auch vergessen. Ein Engpass in der Mitte soll wohl für Action sorgen...
> Da freue ich mich schon richtig auf Back to Karkand. Endlich anständige Maps.
> Außerdem ist das Unlock - System nicht gerade einsteigerfreundlich. Man benötigt 10 Kills mit einer Waffe für ein halbwegs passables Visier. Sobald du die hast, ist die Runde zu Ende, die Seiten werden gewechselt. Und mit der Einsteigerwaffe der Gegenseite hast du dann wieder keine Unlocks.


 
Also die Maussteuerung klappt bei mir prima mit meiner Roccat Maus und einem Steelseries Mauspad. Man kann die allgemeine Maus-sensität und dann die "beschleunigung" einstellen oder? Was hat das denn mit Konsole zu tun?  Ich habe oben die Sensivity ziemlich niedrig, die mausbeschleunigung ganz oben.

Das mit den Hitboxen habe ich bisher eher umgekehrt erlebt. 3 mm Kopf schaut raus, reingeschossen, tot ^^. Wenn ein Server total laggt kann das schon zu komischen Ergebnissen führen (hinter der Ecke sterben usw.), was ich generell bei MP-Shootern schon gehabt habe.

Das Unlock-System ist für jeden genau gleich und von daher doch fair? Also ich hatte nach ein paar Stunden spielen schon ziemliech viele Gadgets und Waffen. Das wird bei dir auch nur die ersten paar Runden oder Stunden so sein.

Ich freue mich auch riesig auf die neuen Maps, wobei ich die jetztigen auch nicht schlecht finde. Jede Runde entdeckt man neue Wege usw. Die liebe zu den Details gefällt mir auch und auch, dass man praktisch jeden Gegenstand irgendwie kaputt machen kann 

@Alex555 
Wieso stasi.exe, das ist doch schon seit ca 2 Tagen geklärt, dass Origin keine Spyware ist.


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Wenigstens gab es und gibt es besonderes Augenmerk auf den Pc. Das kann man ja wohl sehen.
Also meckert nicht.


----------



## zøtac (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass der Rush der beliebteste Modus ist sondern der wichtigste Modus. Die ganzen Karten und das gesamte Squadsystem basieren auschliesslich auf Rush oder wie erklärst du dir das miserable Kartendesign.
> Die typischen Battlefield-Karten (1942, BF2, BF2142) fehlen hier komplett. Es werden jeweils fünf Flaggen linear auf einem kleinen Sektor verteilt. Das Spiel ist auf schnelle Action getrimmt. Von Taktik und Teamplay kann nicht mehr die Rede sein, besonders bei diesem kastrierten Squadsystem. Die ganzen Fahrzeuge (v.A. Truppentransporter und die Luftwaffe) spielen nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle, da die Abstände zwischen den Flaggen lachhaft klein sind und die Fahrzeuge kaum noch was aushalten. Das Augenmerk hier liegt wie gesagt auf schnelle Infanterie-Kämpfen, so wie es die CoD bzw. Konsolenspieler am Liebsten haben. Die Flaggen werden alle paar Minuten vom Gegner eingenommen, da bleibt kaum Zeit, um sich neu zu ordnen.
> Ich will natürlich nicht jede Conquest-Map verteufeln. Caspian ist ganz ordentlich, aber von der Grösse her ist sie eher mickrig im Vergleich zu den echten Battlefield-Karten. Generell sind die etwas besseren Conquest-Karten viel zu klein für 64-Spieler. Es handelt sich hierbei eben doch nur um 32P-Karten, die marginal für den 64P-Modus angepasst wurden. Für die Konsoleros sind die Karten perfekt.
> Trotzdem wird auf der Konsole häufiger Rush-Modus gespielt und deswegen hat Dice dort am Meisten Zeit invesitert. Darunter leidet wie erklärt der ganze Conquest-Modus und darunter leidet auch die Langzeitmotivation.
> ...


 
Ich kenne in BF3 2 Maps die so aufgebaut sind. 2. 
Das Squad System ist das selbe wie in BC2, und ohne Teamplay kommt man auch in BF3 nicht weit. Und ohne Fahrzeuge kommt man nicht über große Entfernungen ohne zu sterben.
Die Grafik ist die beste atm, warum also wegen Konsolen heulen? Und der Grund weiter zu spielen ist der Spaß, nicht die Waffe Unlocks
Ich bezweifle das du das Spiel gespielt hast, sonst würdest du sowas nicht schreiben, aber naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## DarkMo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

ich frag michg rad was die überhaupt als lead plattform verstehen. das die den titel (so wie sies behauptet hatten) an den pc angepasst entwickelt hatten, heisst ja ned, das sie am ende ned noch zeit investieren müssen, um das game auf konsolen laufen zu lassen. das is mMn nur natürlich. aber bezeichnen die DAS als leadplattform? für mich is die leadplattform diejenige, an der man sich maßgeblich orientiert, un ned die, die man grad bearbeitet ^^

nichts desto trotz gibts halt auch hier genug konsolen kompromisse und verbesserungswürdige geschichten. mein textchen soll ja jetz keine rechtfertigung darstellen *g*


----------



## Xite09 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Es muss aber wirklich so sein, dass man zuerst die PC Version gemacht hat und dann die Konsole nur nachgereicht.
Ich meine, habt ihr das Spiel vllt. mal auf der PS3 gespielt?! Ich spiele seit 2 Jahren alle Spiele nur auf der PS3, weil mein PC einfach so schlecht ist und es auch einfach günstiger ist mit Konsole zu zocken. Natürlich direkt BF3 geholt, vorallem weil BFBC2 auf der PS3 richtig geil war und spaß gemacht hat. Direkt mit nem Freund CO-OP durchgespielt. Halllooooooooo? Ich bin grafisch RICHTIG enttäuscht. Alles wirkt matschig und brauch ne gewisse Zeit bis es überhaupt "scharf" aussieht. Auf 50m sieht man nur noch platte Landschaft. Die Grafik bei BC2 kommt mir 2x besser vor, vorallem die Fahrzeuge (Ziel HUD usw.). Die Maps mit Jets sind viel zu klein für die Flugzeuge, ich mein man kann damit kein Bodenziel ernsthaft angreifen, evtl später wenn man Lasergelenkte Raketen hat oder so aber jetzt geht es mal überhaupt nicht, dafür machen die Jet fights mit dem Gegner richtig Spaß (Ist wie Topgun xD).

Naja alles in allem ist das Gameplay ziemlich geil, deswegen werde ich es auch weiter zocken aber ich hab mir grafisch echt mehr erwartet  Ich mein, es war ja von vorne herein klar das die PS3 an ihre Grenzen gestoßen ist aber das es kaum besser ist zur BC2 grafik find ich echt schade.

Achja anderer Punkt wieso es vllt doch vom PC abgeguckt wurde. Auf der PS3 kann man ne Server Liste sehen und darin Browsen, das hatte ich noch in keinem Spiel, also so wie auf dem PC. Man kann auch nicht seinen eigenen Server aufmachen, deswegen heißt jeder Server EA SERVER 1342 oder DICE SERVER 213, da hät man auch das Automatching system lassen können.


----------



## Alex555 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> hab ich das überlesen? erleuchte mich bitte. ich wurde ebenfalls von ganz üblen grafikfehlern überrascht und wollte an sich bis zur neuen graka warten. wenns nen fix gibt kann ich mich wenigstens dem singleplayer bis dahin widmen.


 
Gegen die Grafikfehler kenne ich nichts, jedoch hat ein User herausgefunden, wie man das Jittering (Stottern) abschaltet. 
Battlefield 3 ruckelt: So beseitigen Sie das extreme Stottern auf DX10-Geforce-Grafikkarten [Tipp des Tages] - battlefield 3, geforce


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

@Alex555

vielen dank


----------



## spionkaese (2. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Maussteuerung klappt bei mir prima mit meiner Roccat Maus und einem Steelseries Mauspad. Man kann die allgemeine Maus-sensität und dann die "beschleunigung" einstellen oder? Was hat das denn mit Konsole zu tun?  Ich habe oben die Sensivity ziemlich niedrig, die mausbeschleunigung ganz oben.
> 
> Das mit den Hitboxen habe ich bisher eher umgekehrt erlebt. 3 mm Kopf schaut raus, reingeschossen, tot ^^. Wenn ein Server total laggt kann das schon zu komischen Ergebnissen führen (hinter der Ecke sterben usw.), was ich generell bei MP-Shootern schon gehabt habe.
> 
> ...



Nur weil EA sagt es ist keine Spyware, ist es also keine?
Genau, es durchsucht die Steuererklärungen um herauszufinden, ob es woanders nen Ordner "Origin" gibt. Das wirds sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Mir ist es vollkommend wurscht was mit Origin ist!
Ich finde es genial und habe da auch genug Games gekauft! 

Ob EA am Ende auf die Konsole geschwanckt ist ist ja egal! Man siehe das Game ist geil und von der Grafik her der Konsole mehr als überlegen!


----------



## Gast1111 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Ist doch egal was die Lead Plattform war, Fakt ist dass es hammer aussieht und auf 99% der PCs nicht flüssig auf Ultra läuft  (Hier im Forum vllt. 90%)  Wem reicht das nicht, wenns von euch eh keiner sehen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Das tat The Witcher 2 auch nicht, dank dem Übersampling.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Nur weil EA sagt es ist keine Spyware, ist es also keine?
> Genau, es durchsucht die Steuererklärungen um herauszufinden, ob es woanders nen Ordner "Origin" gibt. Das wirds sein.


So ein Quatsch  das wurde doch bereits alles erklärt, du hast wohl zu viel vom  spionkäse gespeist ^^


----------



## spionkaese (2. November 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Quatsch  das wurde doch bereits alles erklärt, du hast wohl zu viel vom  spionkäse gespeist ^^



Nö, ist alles von Usern dokumentiert worden.
Da ist nichts erklärt bis wir wissen was EA der Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses angeht, das zu einer Steuererklärungssoftware gehört. Solltest vielleicht weniger Kühlflüssigkeit trinken.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

jaja
Ja hab ich auch gesehen. Das billige Processtool da kann ja vielleicht auch nicht alles richtig auslesen.. ^^ ich kann sonst mal einen Test mit diesem Tool machen und origin und bf 3 starten mal schauen was passiert.

Edit: Mal den Process Monitor laufen lassen. Bei mir greift origin nur auf den originordner in program files zu, dann auf einen benutzerordner unter einem origin Verzeichnis in meinem Profil. Im Windows auf Syswow64 (treiber etc.) und sonst nirgends wo es nicht sollte .


----------



## DarkMo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

was will denn ea mit origin erreichen? fotos von dir mit deiner ollen beim feinripp-sex-spielchen mit ner deutschlandflagge über ihrem rücken und nem bierchen für dich drauf abgestellt? oder illegale software finden? gecracktes bf, sims, fifa, was es nich alles von denen gibt. die installierten games findet man ja bestimmt noch über die registry, aber die crack files? wie würest du also vorgehn? ne glaskugel ansetzen? es is ned die feine englische, das will ich ned behaupten, aber ich verwette meinen arsch drauf, dass die ned die besichne steuererklärung von dem analysiert ham un sich jetz ins fäustchen lachen, weil er nur 1500 im monat verdient. so realitätsfern kann man doch nu beim besten willen au ned sein. die öffnen das file und suchen sicher wie virenscanner nach bestimmten mustern in der datei. nur zum analysieren muss man die datei eben öffnen. man kann die cracks ja auch zum bsp in "steuererklärung.doc" umbenannt haben  "uuuh, die ham meine steuererklärung gefilzt *wein*" - is klar...

meckert, es is sicher nich ungerechtfertigt. aber unterlasst doch bitte sonen realitätsfernen nonsens.


----------



## Medcha (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Super, ganz viele Leute müssen sagen, dass es ja schon längst wussten. "Ihr könnt die Hände wieder runter nehmen, liebe Kinder."

Ist doch völlig egal, worauf sie am Ende gearbeitet haben, Konsole oder PC? Entscheidend ist doch, was am Ende daraus wird. Und so wirkt euer Genörgel doch etwas albern. Das Spiel ist der Hammer und ihr nörgelt, wo es nichts zu nörgeln gibt. Auf der anderen Seite ist das sicher ähnlich nervig, wenn Leute DICE ohne Sinn und Verstand hochloben. Aber noch ist "Fanboy"-sein nicht verboten, leider, und diese Threads auch nicht.


----------



## uk3k (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Dafür dass der PC irgenwann in der Entwicklung nicht mehr oberste Priorität genoss, halte auch ich das Ergebnis für sehr gelungen. CPU+GPUs sind am Anschlag ausgelastet, bei einer für meinen Geschmack überragenden visuellen und äußerst beindruckenden akustischen Präsentation. Das das auch völlig anders geht, hat GTA4 seinerzeit bewiesen...
Wenn alle Spiele so ein Ergebnis bieten würden, wären wir bestimmt auch nicht ganz so schlecht auf lahme Konsolen zu sprechen. An dieser Stelle  für DICE.

Origin steht für mich aber auf einem anderen Blatt, mal davon abgesehen was denn nun alles für Daten erfasst werden, ist die Verwendung als Kopierschutz wiedermal mehr als nur eine (völlig überflüssige) Sauerei. Während ich mir noch Gedanken mache ob Origin meinen gesamten Festplatteninhalt nach Hause schickt, erzählen mir meine Arbeitskollegen stolz wie sie am Vortag wieder 5 XBox-360-Spiele aus der Videothek auf ihrer gemoddeten Konsole kopiert haben.
Zuletzt kotzt es mich maßlos an, mich mit so einem unausgereiften Tool rumärgern zu müssen, das mindestens die gleichen Kinderkrankheiten wie Steam seinerzeit hatte. Wer versucht hat das Game von DVD zu installieren weis wovon ich rede. Warum muss denn mittlerweile JEDER Publisher bei JEDEM AAA-Titel das Rad neu erfinden? Kann man da nicht einfach das vorhandene nutzen und gut?
Die Infos die Origin angeblich "nur" sammelt, hätte EA auch von Steam bekommen, wenn es denn unbedingt ein DRM dieser Art sein muss. Das einzig wirklich positive daran: BF3 nutzt Punkbuster statt VAC, somit ist immerhin ein bisschen Cheaterschutz gegeben.

mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



uk3k schrieb:


> Dafür dass der PC irgenwann in der Entwicklung nicht mehr oberste Priorität genoss, halte auch ich das Ergebnis für sehr gelungen. CPU+GPUs sind am Anschlag ausgelastet, bei einer für meinen Geschmack überragenden visuellen und äußerst beindruckenden akustischen Präsentation. Das das auch völlig anders geht, hat GTA4 seinerzeit bewiesen...
> Wenn alle Spiele so ein Ergebnis bieten würden, wären wir bestimmt auch nicht ganz so schlecht auf lahme Konsolen zu sprechen. An dieser Stelle  für DICE.
> 
> Origin steht für mich aber auf einem anderen Blatt, mal davon abgesehen was denn nun alles für Daten erfasst werden, ist die Verwendung als Kopierschutz wiedermal mehr als nur eine (völlig überflüssige) Sauerei. Während ich mir noch Gedanken mache ob Origin meinen gesamten Festplatteninhalt nach Hause schickt, erzählen mir meine Arbeitskollegen stolz wie sie am Vortag wieder 5 XBox-360-Spiele aus der Videothek auf ihrer gemoddeten Konsole kopiert haben.
> ...


Punkbuster bietet wohl den niedrigsten Cheaterschutz überhaupt 
So kurz bei UCF geguckt und die alleine haben 3 Hacks..


----------



## uk3k (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

diese Aussage ist schlichtweg völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Auch wenn PB von Perfekt nicht weiter entfernt sein könnte, bietet der Service doch den besten Cheaterschutz out of the Box der verfügbar ist. Gerade in Kombination mit Streamingservices wie GGC, PBBans, etc funktioniert PB ziemlich gut und vor allem nachhaltig. 
Der Umstand dass nicht nur die Gamefiles, sondern auch Treiber, Overlays, und sonstige aktive Software bereits auf HAL-Ebene geprüft werden, machen PB zum zuverlässigsten Schutz überhaupt.

Alternative VAC? Frag doch mal die Counterstrikespieler, die haben nach 10 Jahren mit ihrem VAC noch nichtmal ein Mittel gegen selbst gebastelte Wallhacks, geschweige denn gegen irgend einen anderen Cheat/Hack.

Nur der Umstand das es auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten (angebliche Undetectable) Hacks gibt, bedeutet noch lange nicht das PB Käse wäre. VAC erkennt bei COD:BO nichtmal unzulässige CFG-Änderungen.
Gehe mal auf einen gestreamten BFBC2-Server, du wärst überrascht wie viele Typen da pro Minute gekickt/gebannt werden.
Oder noch besser: Spiel mal 3 Tage CoD4 und 30 Minuten CoD:BO...In den 3 Tagen wirst du wenn überhaupt weniger Cheater sehen, als in den 30 Minuten Black Ops.

Ich kenn UCF nicht und ich wünsche auch niemandem was schlechtes der es nicht verdient hat. Aber wer Hacks verwendet wird irgendwann erwischt und dem wünsche ich Namen aller ehrlichen Gamer dass nicht nur sein Key, sondern sein gesamtes Life gesperrt wird!

Ist aber an sich nicht Gegenstand der eigentlichen Diskussion, hoffentlich fängst du dir keinen Virus wenn du auf solchen Seiten rumsurfst...

mfg


----------



## doodlez (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

interesant was ich gefunden hab, gehört zwar nicht in den Thread aber bestätigt es nen bissl das bf3 auf Steam kommen wird


One (1) code redeemable for the Battlefield 3 PC game, downloadable from STEAM at Welcome to Steam with a SRP of $USD 59.99. Membership in SAPPHIRE Select Club and product registration is required to obtain this code


----------



## spw (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



uk3k schrieb:


> diese Aussage ist schlichtweg völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Auch wenn PB von Perfekt nicht weiter entfernt sein könnte, bietet der Service doch den besten Cheaterschutz out of the Box der verfügbar ist. Gerade in Kombination mit Streamingservices wie GGC, PBBans, etc funktioniert PB ziemlich gut und vor allem nachhaltig.
> Der Umstand dass nicht nur die Gamefiles, sondern auch Treiber, Overlays, und sonstige aktive Software bereits auf HAL-Ebene geprüft werden, machen PB zum zuverlässigsten Schutz überhaupt.
> 
> Alternative VAC? Frag doch mal die Counterstrikespieler, die haben nach 10 Jahren mit ihrem VAC noch nichtmal ein Mittel gegen selbst gebastelte Wallhacks, geschweige denn gegen irgend einen anderen Cheat/Hack.
> ...



ach ja..punk buster...mensch leute ,schaut euch mal die leaderboards an....22 minuten spielzeit und 100,000,000,000 score?  wenn solche looser für 10 -15 minuten im leaderboard sind und dann entfernt werden,ok,ABER diese typen sind seit tagen drin...NIEMAND macht etwas dagegen.

gerade operation metro gezockt.4 cheater wurden vom server im laufe der partie gebannt ....aber das beste war der gewinner namens COSMOALEX mit über 100 kills und 15000 score in METRO !!! den hat niemand entfernt......kein PB und kein admin.

wenn jetzt ein oberschlauer kommt und sagt: " 100 kills hatte ich auch da und dort" ..ja in BF2 hatte ich 140+ mit dem jetbomber oder als  heligunner in sharki aber in bf3 ? mit normalen tickets ? auf ner infantry map ? NIE !!  mein rekord liegt bei 42:2 ..panzer im tunnel ..bumm bumm MOORHUHN

mir ist die lust am mp spielen vergangen für heute. gerade in dieser partie bekam ich 2 medaillen (2x 10 000 pt) und musste somit bis zum ende der runde opfer spielen.warum farme ich überhaupt wie ein bekloppter?

scheiss konditionierung..pfft grr


----------



## PixelSign (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



spw schrieb:


> gerade operation metro gezockt.4 cheater wurden vom server im laufe der partie gebannt ....aber das beste war der gewinner namens COSMOALEX mit über 100 kills und 15000 score in METRO !!! den hat niemand entfernt......kein PB und kein admin.
> 
> wenn jetzt ein oberschlauer kommt und sagt: " 100 kills hatte ich auch da und dort" ..ja in BF2 hatte ich 140+ mit dem jetbomber oder als  heligunner in sharki aber in bf3 ? mit normalen tickets ? auf ner infantry map ? NIE !!  mein rekord liegt bei 42:2 ..panzer im tunnel ..bumm bumm MOORHUHN
> 
> mir ist die lust am mp spielen vergangen für heute. gerade in dieser partie bekam ich 2 medaillen (2x 10 000 pt) und musste somit bis zum ende der runde opfer spielen.warum farme ich überhaupt wie ein bekloppter?



erzähl uns mir von deinem leben und deinen skills, wir lesen gespannt mit


----------



## kühlprofi (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Einfach auf nen guten Server mit nem guten Admin(team) + PB und GGCStream sollte schon reichen.
Und @ spw man kann nicht immer der Beste sein, auch wenn man es meint.


----------



## Jan565 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Immer dieses geflame. Ich Zocke BF3 sehr gerne, auch wenn die Konsolen Leedplattform waren, aber DICE hat es nicht so gestalltet, dass die PC Version so schlecht aussieht wie die von der Konsole. Hier haben die gezeigt, dass der PC deutlich mehr kann. Das einzige was mich nur stört sind die ganzen cheater. Denen sollte man ohne wenn und aber BF3 vom ACC sperren wie es bei Steam auch ist.


----------



## Loki1978 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Also ehrlich gesagt ist mir das jetzt auch egal. Die haben viel aus der PC Version rausgeholt. Wenn andere Hersteller das genauso bei Ihren spielen machen würden wäre ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

Och ja, schon Tage, Wochen, Monate schon fest daran geglaubt und wie man sieht ... mehr will ich dazu auch nicht mehr sagen. Hat sich bei Crysis 2 ja am Ende auch nicht gelohnt was zu sagen ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



speedi3 schrieb:


> erst wird gefeiert,das der pc lead war,da sowas ja enorm viel zur angeblichen quali eines spieles aussagt,
> und kaum kommt so ein statement ans licht,ist es auf mal wurscht.
> 
> man,ich lach mich schlapp hier.... riecht teilweise wie in so vielen kommis nach gekränktem ego beim hassthema consolen
> ...


 
Wäre vielleicht erwähnenswert, wenn die selben Leute wären, die davor das eine und jetzt das behauptet hätten. So allerdings allerdings bist du es, der sich mit seiner falsch platzierten Süffisanz ins Abseits schießt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*

BF3 bleibt trotzdem im diesen Jahr ein Highlight auf dem PC.


----------



## speedi3 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konsole war in der Endphase Leadplattform für Battlefield 3*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht erwähnenswert, wenn die selben Leute wären, die davor das eine und jetzt das behauptet hätten. So allerdings allerdings bist du es, der sich mit seiner falsch platzierten Süffisanz ins Abseits schießt.



wie ich solche leute doch liebe 

erst mal tief in meinen ehemaligen posts wühlen,
um etwas zu finden,was dann falsch gedeutet wird.
erinnert mich immer an else kling von der lindenstraße höhö...
so ist es halt im netz ... ironie wird schnell übersehen im eifer des gefechts


----------

